# OEM Arbeitsspeicher



## BeeSTy (3. November 2003)

Hallöchen,

würde mal gerne eure Meinung zu OEM Arbeitsspeicher wissen.
Wie ist die qualität?
Taugt der was oder lieber Infinion oder Corsair?

Und stimmt es das Laptop AS-Riegel unterschiedlich hoch gebaut sind?

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## Sinac (3. November 2003)

Hatte damit eigentlich nei Probleme, uzmindest nicht mehr als mit Markenspeicher uns Garantie haste ja trotzdem!


----------

